

Show HN: Cleveland Incubator launches Siri Humor site.  - mannylee1
http://siriously.co

======
mannylee1
Cleveland isn't know for its Tech/Startup scene. So over the past couple of
months, a few of my buddies decided to start a Meetup ( Startup Slam Cleveland
) with the goal of changing this perception. Yes, this is a huge endeavor.
Changing anyone's stereotype of a city is pretty ambitious, but we decided
that something, no matter how small, should be done. Eventually, we turned the
Meetup into a mirco incubator ( Blazooka ) with the long term goal of growing
the incubator on a larger scale.

To start out we decide to build something that could, in the loosest of terms,
become a viable product. It was more important to launch something quickly
then to sit around and not make any decision at all.

We threw around a lot of ideas and choose to do a Siri Humor site for our
first project. The decision was made on a lot of factors, primarily being:

\- The idea was simple and it could be launched relatively quickly.

\- There is competition for this niche, but we felt that we could make a
better product.

\- The idea could, and eventually should, be turned into a mobile app.

\- The site can make money with custom Siri quoted T-Shirts, ads, and any
potential income from a mobile app.

\- The three founders could all help develop it.

With that said, and with a lot of hard work <http://siriously.co> launched in
public beta on Feb 1st. We are excited, but we also realize that there are a
lot of features that still need developed and there are some bugs in the
system; but overall the main functionality of the site should work. Getting it
launched, since launching anything can be very difficult, was the primary
goal.

Now, it might be ironic that we made a humor site, especially when outsiders
throw Cleveland jokes around like its their job. But we don't take ourselves
too siriously, so we'll just roll with the punches for now. And hopefully, one
day, with a lot of hard work, our Cleveland incubator Blazooka, will be taken
seriously as well. We're in it for the long haul.

~~~
shade
Very nice, and it's nice to see the local scene getting a bit of attention --
I live up in Beachwood, and work for a company that's based in the accelerator
in downtown Akron. I may have to swing by for a meetup sometime.

The NE Ohio tech scene doesn't get enough credit, honestly. You've got
companies like LeanDog doing some pretty nice stuff in the local Rails and
Agile world -- with an awesome floating office, to boot. There's also
definitely a startup scene around here, too -- though here in the Akron
accelerator, it seems like the startups are biased a little more toward
biomedical stuff. Though, that's a particular area that Akron's been trying to
encourage, so it's not too surprising.

I moved over here from NW Ohio a couple of years ago and I don't get why so
many people are negative about Cleveland and Akron -- I love it here. There's
tons of stuff to do, indoors and out, there's a pretty good food scene if you
like variety, and the cost of living is pretty affordable.

~~~
kayhi
I'm over in Toledo - nice to see Ohio on the incubator map!

------
viscanti
What Cleveland Incubator? It's not obvious from the linked site.

~~~
mannylee1
We are still working on the incubator website, but when it's live it will be
blazooka.com. And our name is the same Blazooka.

It's a very young incubator, but the 3 founding members are really passionate
about forming relationships with other Cleveland devs and/or designers and
launching profitable websites.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
I'd be interested in meeting some business-minded people in and around
Cleveland. I currently live in Akron, but I am moving back to the Parma in two
weeks. I'm just learning how to program for Android, but I my background is in
financial engineering.

If people are looking for a solid idea to build out, I got some ideas in the
financial realm. I'd be glad to talk with people about them. I simply don't
have the time to implement things by myself.

